# Kromlech Imperial Preacher



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As good as their greenskins are, it's nice to see something different from Kromlech. If anyone is still playing Necromunda this guy will fit right in to your redemptionist crew, as well as an IG army.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

that is a very nice mini, simple but very well done, these kromlech guys have skills, and their orks would actually make me want create a greenskin army


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

That dude would make an ace Chaos cultist leader or something. Seriously nice model


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Perfect for a renegade Imperial Guard leader.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely a company to keep an eye on for minis. Plus their power axes are pretty nice...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This guy is going in my sisters of battle army. Oh my bad adepta sororita army, lame ass GW . Still I like this mini a lot for a preacher and armed nicely.


----------

